# how to force readiness



## 24valves_of_Fury (Jun 30, 2008)

all i want to know is the procedure on how to set the readiness with vagcom


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

If something is wrong with the car, you can't "force" readiness. You can maybe stop a code from appearing if you unhook the battery for a couple drive cycles.


----------



## 24valves_of_Fury (Jun 30, 2008)

im just tryin to see if the monitor will pass there is no codes it just wont run while i drive


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

What? What won't run while you drive?

The codes for readiness won't be set until the oxygen sensors and the car are up to temperature.


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

The car will normally achieve readiness over a few drive cycles.

With VAG-COM, there is a sequence you can follow with the device to put the car through exactly what it needs to achieve readiness. Really would be more for a shop trying to test out a repair before giving the car back to the customer. Is this what you mean by "forced" readiness?

Regardless of if you do it by driving, or use VAG-COM, the car will not achieve readiness if there is a reason for it not to (emissions equipment issue, etc). The purpose of readiness is to show that the ECU has been given enough time to know the status of all the emissions systems after a reset. The VAG-COM readiness procedure simply helps you to get the ECU to do this faster, but just as thoroughly. It will NOT let you trick the ECU to ignore an emissions issue in order to pass a test.


----------



## 24valves_of_Fury (Jun 30, 2008)

all i want to know is the procedure on how to set the readiness with vagcom


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

I cant tell you off the top of my head, but the vagcom software walks you through the process. The Ross Tech website may also have an explanation.


----------



## 24valves_of_Fury (Jun 30, 2008)

it doesnt work on our motor


----------



## 24valves_of_Fury (Jun 30, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

*VAG-COM readiness steps*

@24valves_of_Fury, 

On the main menu of VAG-COM, click on Engine, once you're in there, click on Readiness, read all the instruction, click next, and then on the top middle of the corner there would be an ON/OFF link, you click that and it will then ask you to press on brakes, and the pedal on hold, continue doing so and the counter on VAG-COM, will set a time, and it will decrease as it goes through a process of RPMs of 2000...once the counter sets to 0, you're done and you then click Finish...if it fails, you'll see it on the status. 

I do this on my 2.0T FSI, but i'm sure it's the same as well on other engines.


----------



## tdijetta99 (Nov 1, 2007)

It works fine on *most* VW's after 99.. I had no problem generating the readiness on a 12valve 5-speed we had at the shop or the 24v tiptronic I have.. 

It's an excellent way of verifying a repair.. 

As previously mentioned.. Get the engine up to operating temperature.. Open the engine controller with the key on and engine off, if it has any codes in it they need to be erased before proceeding.. Then click the Readiness tab, then on the lower left you'll see a button marked "Set Readiness" or something like that.. It walks you through it step by step..


----------

